# White Galaxy Nexus Case



## dtraini7 (Sep 14, 2011)

Are there any cool Galaxy Nexus cases out there that are white!? I have been looking for a while and can only find pictures of them, but not the actual websites







I am looking for a plain white case that can be either solid or soft that has at least a small lip on the edges of the screen to protect it slightly. Thanks for the help!


----------



## gunderwear (Jan 26, 2012)

dtraini7 said:


> Are there any cool Galaxy Nexus cases out there that are white!? I have been looking for a while and can only find pictures of them, but not the actual websites
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I usually get phone cases from this guy. Cheap and work great. Good grips on the sides and very protective. Have had quite a few drops and they work.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/5-COVER-GEL-TPU-CASE-SCREEN-PROTECTOR-T-MOBILE-Samsung-Galaxy-Nexus-BLACK-/250988699247?pt=PDA_Accessories&hash=item3a70179e6f#ht_1866wt_1381


----------



## swest6602 (Dec 19, 2011)

dtraini7 said:


> Are there any cool Galaxy Nexus cases out there that are white!? I have been looking for a while and can only find pictures of them, but not the actual websites I am looking for a plain white case that can be either solid or soft that has at least a small lip on the edges of the screen to protect it slightly. Thanks for the help!


I am thinking about ordering a couple of these skins. There is a white version. http://www.xgearlive.com/products/android/exoskin-nexus-lte

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

I've got a sick white TPU one. Best case I've ever had.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B006YYX9B8/ref=oh_o01_s00_i00_details

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mightybrick (Nov 2, 2011)

dtraini7 said:


> Are there any cool Galaxy Nexus cases out there that are white!? I have been looking for a while and can only find pictures of them, but not the actual websites
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one looks pretty sharp: http://www.rearthusa.com/galaxy_nexus_slim.html Click on the thumbnail on the page to see it in white.


----------



## dtraini7 (Sep 14, 2011)

thanks you guys for the advice!! i will check them out!!


----------



## AJB_83 (Jun 12, 2011)

http://www.basalent.com/samsung-galaxy-nexus-tpu-gel-s-line-wave-case-white.html

Just got this one like it a lot so far

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bridaddy69 (Jun 7, 2011)

I've got the siedio active case combo in white, looks and feels pretty cool.


----------

